# Help! My puppy hates his crate : (



## Kristen (Jan 15, 2010)

So we finally got to bring our boy home last Friday and he has done great! The only thing that I am worried about is his issue with the crate. We have been using it for night time and for a couple hours during the day when I have class. Whenever we put him in he goes nuts! He cries, barks, and tries to get out. I know that this may take awhile for him to get used to it but I just need some advice. How long will it take him to get used to it and what can I do to help him? I have put his Kong in there during the day and a stuffed animal, a blanket, and a shirt that smells like me in at night. I really don't know what else to try but I need a little sleep!! I've been trying not to come immediately when he starts crying but when it goes on and on, I can't help it. I feel really guilty for putting him in there and wonder if I'm doing something wrong...any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Practice crate stuff at times when you are home/will be home for a while.
2) Keep using the kongs. Use high value food in there.... canned food, chicken, hamburger (...mix this stuff with his regular kibble to make it 'stretch' a ways and less upset stomach incidents!). Freeze the kongs. 
3) have a kong you stick a rope through. Tie this to the back of his (open) crate for interaction at times when you are home.
4) Use clicker training to teach him to go into the crate on his own. Here is a video clip I found that may be useful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN76kcecTOs
5) Call the breeder and politely request that they be sure to get future litters used to being alone and crated before going home.
6) When you pass the crate, drop yummy treats in there.
7) Sign up for a good puppy socialization class -and- a basic training class (...two different things!) with a trainer who uses positive reinforcement. Start ASAP.
8) Feed him all his meals through training (...he gets a piece or two for correct responses) or in kibble toys ("Kibble nibble" "tug a jug", google for pictures). If you use kibble toys, put them in his crate
9) Ideally you are not letting him get distressed in the crate. No, we don't want to let him out when he's noisy, but we also do not want to let him get seriously distressed or worried.


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't let him out unless he's calm and quiet. If he goes on for a long time and then you let him out he'll just learn to go on and on forever. Good advice from RedDogs above.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

We had 3 crates in 4 locations for Marty. Went through some really bad times, like he peed in his crate from his anxiety and hyperness to get out. We found a location he tolerated and threw kibble in the crate with the door closed (not latched) and him on the outside. It was a game for him to try to get the door open to get to his kibble. We fed him in the crate and put a treat or kibble in there just in passing. He eventually tolerated it in the kitchen. We phased that one out and now he has one in the bedroom for nights and time outs. We put clothing articles in there and before bed a tsp of wet food frozen in his kong for him to work on. He gets a bisquit in the kong if he's crated during the day when we'll be gone. Good luck, I know it's not easy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My nine week old Maggie is learning about her condo as we call it, as well. She sleeps in it at night pretty well from about 11pm - 5am. I do put classical music on the radio for her and a toy, such as her loofa dog or her duck or fleecy bone. She may cry for 1 - 2 minutes tops. During the day, when I need a time-out, she'll go in it for awhile, again with the music on and toys. She will cry for a minute or two. Today, I put a little Smucker's All Natural peanut butter in her Kong(Idid not freeze it, or fill it completely full), and she went in without a peep. I was gone for just under three hours and had a nice lunch with some girlfriends(something I never do). I came home to a happy and content puppy. She didn't lick the Kong completely clean, the peanut butter had pooled to one end, so I'm cleaning it now. Good luck.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I'm sure it's just going to take some time! I will try the Kong with p-nut butter during the day and try feeding him some in it. He's in the room with us, I just think we made the mistake of taking him out when he's crying. Last night he woke up at 1:40 and he's been waking up at 3:45 or so to potty. He didn't need to potty so I think he just wanted out of the crate. Also, do you cover the crate? I have a wire crate and have been covering it with a blanket but he can see out of the front? Thank you again for the help!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty did not like his crate covered.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 15, 2010)

I will uncover it tonight and see how he does. Thanks : )


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

Our Layla actually does better when we cover a portion of her crate. I think it gives her the feeling that she is in her secure "room". We also have the wire crate and cover about half of it with a blanket. Good luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have Tesses crated covered from 3 sides plus the 'roof'. I like it that way, because it's more private and darker. I can't give much advice on this, as Tess has been a cratelover from the first day...What I did do, was play games with her during daytime in and around her crate for the first few days, like throwing treats in them and letting her go in to find them, with open door. I also have a large stuffed dog inside her crate. The breeder had one that looked the same and so she knew that kind of stuffy. She still sleeps on it. We do not have the crate in our bedroom, but downstairs. My husband goes to bed a lot later than I do, and this way she doesn't wake up when he comes up.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

It took Sandie a about a week to adjust to the crate. Hang in there. She acted the same way at the beginning and wouldn't touch her Kong or any toys. Also hated being covered. It has been 1 week and she only whines for a few seconds before she relaxes now.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We have our crate covered with a navy blue twin size bed sheet. I put a clothespin in the back in an envelope fashion to hold things together. The back and top and both sides are covered. I put the crate up against a wall and pull the shade on the window acrossed the room. Our puppy likes cooler rather than warmer conditions. Perhaps some music or white noise would also be beneficial. Good luck.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we will try some music tonight and see if that helps. I think Boden likes it cooler too. He likes to lay on the cool tile when he has a choice. Thanks for the help!


----------

